# Prince was.....



## sodabug24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Prince is awesome. He is the man.

I can't believe that man is almost 50 years old. He rocked the house.

Florida A&amp;M put it down too. Loved the glow in the dark suits.

Cool entertainment for Black History Month .


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 5, 2007)

He looks like he's in his 30's! lol.


----------



## Geek (Feb 5, 2007)

GREAT! WOW what a halftime show at the Superbowl! I can't remember a halftime show that good. I'm not even a Prince fan either! Singing purple rain in the pouring down rain! Way better than Janet Jackson boob too.







I had no idea he could play the guitar like that. Friggen amazing show.

Who else saw it?


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 5, 2007)

I did not see it I am sure I missed a great performance.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 5, 2007)

I saw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 5, 2007)

He was awesome! I can't believe he's going to be 49 this year! I still can't get over the fact he's as tall as I am LOL! But hell, the man plays like 22-24 instruments!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 5, 2007)

I was on cxomputer trying to get my YM to work--but his performance made me turn around and look. I have never been a big Prince fan but he was "right on" tonight. Loved Purple Rain. He's got it.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

I have seen this darned Super Bowl from begining to (almost) end. That was a pretty B.A. show!!!

I can't believe my Cedric got pulled out of the game that quick!!!!!!! DANG!!

Anyways...I agree Tony.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

I had no idea Prince was that old! OMG!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 5, 2007)

ill have to wait for it to be on youtube. lol


----------



## Kathy (Feb 5, 2007)

I thought Prince was fantastic! The guitar riffs might not have gone over too well with some of the people at that game though! I still thought he was kick ass!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 5, 2007)

I thought the glow in the dark suits were cool too! Not to mention playing their instruments and dancing in the rain!! I thought the whole thing was pretty impressive! And of course, Prince is still hot!


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I thought he was awesome too!


----------



## Geek (Feb 5, 2007)

we already have a thread going here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15/prince-47759.html

I'l merge this one into the other one


----------



## Saje (Feb 5, 2007)

He was truly amazing and the show was splendid. I expect to see one of his backup dancers to become famous.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 5, 2007)

I missed it! But my boyfriend said he was horrible and that he most likely lip sang =[ I'm hoping he's wrong lol I adore Prince and I'm kicking myself for missing it. Thank goodness for youtube =D


----------



## Saje (Feb 5, 2007)

how could he lip sing when he was talking to the audience? And he even commented about the rain.

He was amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im guessing your bf just isnt a fan.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 5, 2007)

He said something about a part where he was screaming in the song and his mouth was moving before there was any sound and no he isn't a fan at all, he thought Prince performing at the Superbowl was a horrible idea, boo him!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 5, 2007)

Prince was flipping awesome. Oh man... he is such a great performer.


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 5, 2007)

He blew me away! I'm not a Prince fan but I thoroughly enjoyed his performance! I can't believe he's almost 50?!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 5, 2007)

Prince is HOT! I love his 80's songs havent heard much of the newer stuff though


----------



## Aprill (Feb 5, 2007)

I love Prince. That is one beautiful man


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 5, 2007)

He was great! I saw hime in concert once...didnt really want to go, a friend of mine had an extra ticket....and he is incredible! SOOO glad I went and was thrilled to see he was doing half time.


----------



## lynnda (Feb 5, 2007)

Prince was ..........AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 5, 2007)

Eh..he was okay. I mean, he is no exhibitionist like janet so...Eh..he was alright


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 5, 2007)

He was sooo good! The half time show was too short this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 5, 2007)

I love Prince and enjoyed his performance! :rockwoot:


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 5, 2007)

It was an amazing and just as he said in the press conference, his performance would say it all.

And I do have to give a thumbs up to his dancers - not only were they dancing in the rain but they were wearing stiletto heels and dancing really fast.

It's a miracle they didn't slip.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome show I am not a great Prince fan in fact I was disappointed he was going to do the show BUT HE WAS AWESOME. Even DH who cant stand Prince thought it was awesome


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 5, 2007)

I fully expected that there was some type of lip-syncing involved...because of the electrical equipment, and rain, that just put so much danger out there for him. I watched it and he was AWESOME! He completely rocked and I was so happy to get to see him!

I was impressed that his dancers didn't fall over or slip in all that rain. They were wearing those high heeled boots! I would have busted my rear!

I wonder what makeup he had on last night???? :lol:


----------



## Saja (Feb 5, 2007)

The man is soo underrated, he is a musical genius....very few people can do what he does. And the girls heels dont break because they have metal spiked inserted through the heel.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

I am soooo jealous. I missed his performance yesterday. Glad he's still bringing down the house.


----------



## dime (Feb 5, 2007)

Prince is definitely a musical genius and still performs great :sheep:

Marry me :handkuss: just kidding height would be an issue :laughing:


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have to agree, it was sooooo awesome! I ser had low expectations, I was amazed how great he looks.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh yeah! Prince is the man! His concerts are the bomb too!

A friend of mine worked in housekeeping at a hotel he stayed in. Generous man tipped her $100.00 for cleaning his room once. Said he was super humble and kind.

I love FAMU's marching band too. Glow in the dark suits. Too cool.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats so freakin funny that you said that. I was totaly thinking the same thing. I was in a house full of men (the only girl) and they were even wondering how come his make-up wasnt running....lmao.... Seriously has to be some awsome make-up:rockwoot:


----------



## Nox (Feb 6, 2007)

I didn't watch the game, but I did see his performance.

Did anyone else notice the "phallic" shadows he was making with his guitar behind the blowing curtain? LOL...I thought that was so sneaky...he had to have done that one on purpose, and for that, he deserves a high five!!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 6, 2007)

Prince was awesome!!! He had me crackin up with his little head scarf on, so that the rain wouldn't mess up his hair! He's still got it tho! True Talent!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 6, 2007)

I DID NOTICE THAT! I thought it was just the perv in me coming out again! :lol:


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 7, 2007)

I love Prince! I was waiting for him to bust out in "Diamonds &amp; Pearls" (my favorite Prince song ever) but alas...he didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It was still an awesome show though. His makeup was sooo on point too. Boo to FAM though! I'm a Bethune-Cookman College Wildcat at heart!

Go Wildcats!


----------

